# My Lord of the Rings stuff



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

In addition to playing 40K I also play Lord of the Rings, and I'll work on LotR stuff in between 40K stuff, and I hope to update this plog regularly. First up; Dwarf Rangers:

I have a painting guide up on my website, beneath my Haradrim one (Link: http://lotrand40k-cgom.webs.com/paintingguides.htm)





















































Group Shot:












































Comparison Shot - compared to what they looked like before:


















I have still got to base them, which means buying some sand and also plan on re-basing my entire Dwarf and Goblin army - over 150 models :shock:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

mate, these are looking pretty good, and will look great when you've based them.

My only comment would be to perhaps give them all a coat of wash to add a bit of shading?

Other than that, it's great to see something other than 40k on here!!

Rev


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Goblin Conversions*

Thanks for the reply, they have been shaded, it just doesn't seem to show up very well. I've got some pictures of my Goblins for you, unfortunately they need repainting, identical Goblins really don't look good :shok:. Thanks for the rep.

Bows:

































Shields:

























Spears:
























This ones a bit blurred:


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking good there mate, I like all the small conversions you've done!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Mahud Warrior*

Thank you for your kind words.

Here's a Mahud Warrior I've had painted up. It was my first attempt at painting eyes.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Khamul the Easterling (Ringwraith)*

I've had Khamul painted for a while now, just been waiting for some good light, which hasn't come yet, so I'll replace these pictures when I can take better ones.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Orc Shaman on Warg*

Here's my finished Orc Shaman on Warg (his base is nearly finished)


























Comments and Criticism welcome


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice stuff, i like LOTR  just lil things. Khamul seem to be glossy ? its the picture or the varnish ? n the mold line on the warg jumps in my eyes !


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Dwarf Warriors, Balin and Gimli*

Thanks for the comment Lunawolf (can't believe I forgot to reply). The picture made Khamul seem glossy, and the mold line on the Warg's face is yet to be removed (I keep forgetting)

Here's some Dwarves though, with their leaders, Balin and Gimli (more pictures and a painting guide in my blog (*http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.com/2012/01/dwarf-warriors-balin-and-gimli.html*)):


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Army of the Dead*

_"The Dead are following. I see shapes of Men and of horses, and pale banners like shreds of cloud, and spears like winter-thickets on a misty night. The Dead are following."_


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*High Elves and Dwarf Rangers*

So it seems like I have updated this in aaaagggeeesss....

First up: High Elves

_"The rider's cloak streamed behind him, and his hood was thrown back; his golden hair flowed shimmering in the wind of his speed. To Frodo it appeared that a white light was shining through the form and raiment of the rider, as if through a thin veil."_

All 32 High Elf Warriors, plus a Captain and Banner Bearer, are painted up. I plan on painting Glorfindel (unarmoured), but I've never been one to stick to plans...










More pictures on the blog:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.com/2012/02/high-elves.html


And here's the updated Dwarf Rangers:


















More pictures on the blog:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.com/2012/02/dain-ironfoot-dwarf-rangers-captain-and.html


If you want to know how I painted them, go to the painting guide page on my blog:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.com/p/lord-of-rings-painting-guides.html


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job on those Chris. The elves look good and I like the dark colour scheme you've chosen for the Dwarves.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Red Corsairs, I've really enjoyed painting my Dwarves, thanks for the rep as well


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Mardin, Dwarf Rangers and Khazâd Guard*

Here's Mardin, 6 Khazad Guard and 8 Dwarf Rangers with Bows - as normal, more pictures can be seen in the blog link:


















Blog Link: http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.com/2012/03/mardin-dwarf-rangers-and-khazad-guard.html


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Vault Wardens, Dwarf Warriors, and Khazad Guard*

Got some more Dwarves done:


















You can see more pictures (including the Warriors) on my blog:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/vault-wardens-dwarf-warriors-and-khazad.html


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*More Dwarves *

_"Horsemen, hmph! I wish I could muster a legion of Dwarves, fully armed and filthy."_

600 points of Dwarves:


















More (larger) shots on the blog, plus my army list, these are just my two favourite pictures:
*http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/600-point-almost-complete-dwarf-army.html*



Murin, Drar, Khazad Guard and Dwarf Warriors:

And here's a couple of the pictures on the blog:

















Here's the blog link:
*http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/murin-drar-metal-dwarf-warriors-and.html*


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Good looking Dwarves. Cool colors. I like the sublte metallics and really like the rust on the sheilds.

I picked up the February WD and all the LotR stuff in kinda makes me want to paint up the models I have. Then you go and post some nice pics of Dwarves, which I don't have...


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Good looking Dwarves. Cool colors. I like the sublte metallics and really like the rust on the sheilds.
> 
> I picked up the February WD and all the LotR stuff in kinda makes me want to paint up the models I have. Then you go and post some nice pics of Dwarves, which I don't have...


Thanks :biggrin::grin: You'll have to get some Dwarves then :laugh: 

Thank you for the rep too


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a dwarf. Gimli, of course, from the Fellowship box. Now I need more. 

As soon as I finish the four Fantasy armies I am painting I think I am going to to a similar project for LotR models. I would like to paint sufficient models to fill the needs for the Journey book(s). enough figs to play out the scenarios from Flight to the Ford all the way to Mount Doom. And terrain to go with it. That should keep me busy for a while! :laugh:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm with Kjell, the Dwarves look good and the alternative colours you've chosen work really well with the dulled down metallics you've used. Good job Chris.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Morannon Orcs and Captain*

Thank you both. Got some Morannon Orcs done, but forgot to post 'em so here they are:



















Linky to blog, where there's more pictures and how I painted and based them is explained:
*http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/morannon-orcs-and-captain.html*


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice work once again. The dingy tones work well with the Orcs and I like the bases you've given them.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Red Corsairs, got another 18 of these to do, the bases take the longest amount of time (due to waiting for greenstuff to cure), although they are worth it in the end


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*More Morannon Orcs*

Here's all 24 Morannon Orcs, and the Captain


















More pictures here:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/more-morannon-orcs.html


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice looking models Chris! +1 to Red's comments about the dirty, dark tones. I didn't realize you were GSing the bases. Nice job on taking the extra stp to finish of those Orcs!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Nice looking models Chris! +1 to Red's comments about the dirty, dark tones. I didn't realize you were GSing the bases. Nice job on taking the extra stp to finish of those Orcs!


Thank you, I'm glad I only had these 25 to greenstuff for now, going to do the same for Gondor (if I ever get round to them)


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ride of the Rohirrim - Part One*

For my next project, I've decided to start an all mounted Rohan army, the opposite of my current army - Dwarves (and yes, I know I haven't finished the Dwarves yet). This will be a challenge for me, as I have painted horses for a long time, since about June last year, and these horses will be done without washes.
So without further ado, the first two Riders of Rohan:


















More pictures here:
*http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/ride-of-rohirrim-part-one.html*


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Pretty good looking Riders. My only comment is the rider with the sword looks like he needs a wash on his hair to bring out the detail. It might be the pic, but the hair looks flat to me. Otherwise the look really nice. 

what are your plans for the bases?


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

It's not just the pic, I agree with you about that rider's hair, and have since shaded it with Snakebite Leather, and it looks a lot better.
I've drybrushed the bases with Codex Grey (Dawnstone(?)), although this is quite hard to see from the pictures (but is the same as my Dwarves).


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ride of the Rohirrim - Part Two*

Still getting through them, the first 6 Riders of Rohan (Gimli won't be happy) are complete (you can see two in more detail in the previous post).

(You can see larger versions of the first two images in the blog (link below))

































*More pictures in the Blog:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/ride-of-rohirrim-part-two.html*


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ride of the Rohirrim - Part Three*

Here is my Eowyn and Elfhelm models that I will be using. Very simple conversion, explained in the blog.










*Blog link:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/eowyn-and-elfhelm-conversions.html*


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the white horse, can you tell me the techniques etc you use because I'm avoiding my Fantasy army because i can't get them how i want them 

+rep btw, they look gorgeous


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Hellados said:


> I love the white horse, can you tell me the techniques etc you use because I'm avoiding my Fantasy army because i can't get them how i want them
> 
> +rep btw, they look gorgeous


Thank you kind sir
For the horses, I started with a Deheb Stone basecoat. Then a 2:1 mix of Deheb Stone:Skull White, followed by a 1:1 mix of Deheb Stone:Skull White, and finally a 1:2 mix of Deheb Stone:Skull White. I only have a few of the new paints, so used the old ones for these models.
Deheb Stone = Rakarth Flesh. Skull White = White Scar
Mixes are approximate as I normally just go with "that looks about right" (not too similar or contrasting to the previous colour). I used an extra step over my normal horses (normally only two highlights), as I felt there wasn't enough contrast between the shade and layer, but you could probably get away with a 3:2 mix, then a 1:2 mix.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Easterling Warriors*

I've finally managed to find some batteries, so I can take some pictures  First up, 10 Easterlings:


















A few more pictures in my blog (including a larger version of the first):
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/easterling-warriors.html

Stay tuned for more, got some WIP pictures to show too, probably tomorrow.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like them. Dark and gritty like the warriors of the Great Eye should be.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Durin and Dwarf command*

Thanks :grin:


I've got some more Dwarves done, although I was running out of spray when I did them, so they're not brilliant.

In battle against some Easterlings:

















More pictures on the blog:
*http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/durin-and-dwarf-command.html*


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ride of the Rohirrim - Part Four*

Some more converted Rohirrim for you. You can find out how I converted them in my blog (link below)


















And the link with explanations:
*http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/ride-of-rohirrim-part-four-captain.html*


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Ride of the Rohirrim - Part Five*

Finished my Éowyn model which gives me my first hero to lead my Rohirrim 


























*More pictures here, plus an enlarged version of the first:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/ride-of-rohirrim-part-five-eowyn.html*


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*The Host of Erebor*

1,400 points of Dwarves, ready for battle:

























More pictures and larger versions available here:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/grand-host-of-erebor.html


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I am very impressed with this plog still mate, really nice clean, contrasting but individual at the same time

+ rep


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Hellados said:


> I am very impressed with this plog still mate, really nice clean, contrasting but individual at the same time
> 
> + rep


Thanks mate, when I get some more conversions they'll get even more individual


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

*Cave Troll and Goblins*

So for my first Goblin update, I decided to go for a Cave Troll and some Goblins:


































And here's my blog link, with plenty of images and larger pictures:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/battles-in-deeps-part-one-cave-troll.html


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Finished Elfhelm for my Ride of the Rohirrim project 


















More pics, including a group pic, here:
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/ride-of-rohirrim-part-six-elfhelm.html


----------

